# LASEK vs PRK?



## frostyred (Jan 10, 2020)

I've seen a few of the threads but not seen discussion of whether LASEK offers the same blanket wavering as PRK does when it comes to MFF prospects.

I'm in the process of becoming SOF Support, but will be trying out in the next one to two years (and little to no likelihood of OCONUS deployment time, so that is a non-issue.

So the BLUF question is: LASEK or PRK? 

And secondarily, for those that have had it for a while and are in the know, the long term implications for drier eyes, re-corrective surgery? I recall that LASIK and LASEK had lower potential for some overall complications... I also recall reading, however, that people were beginning to get waivers to do MFF with LASIK...


----------



## RangerRudy (Jan 11, 2020)

Have you spoken with anyone from the school house? I’d get information from them. They know what the doctors will accept, and are current on all the lates regs. They’ve changed quite a bit from what I was told. If you don’t get an answer, let me know. I’ll ask a recently Retired SF buddy of mine who went to the school.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 11, 2020)

LASEK wasn't around when I got PRK at Bragg, but isn't it the same thing without removing the top protective tissue?


----------



## Kaldak (Jan 11, 2020)

Florida173 said:


> LASEK wasn't around when I got PRK at Bragg, but isn't it the same thing without removing the top protective tissue?



I did PRK. Worked wonderfully. The "lens" was peeled back for it. I don't regret it at all. But, as @RangerRudy said, each service treats it differently, and most require a waiting period after the surgery.


----------



## HERMANNATOR (Jan 12, 2020)

To date, all the service Warfighter Refractive Eye Surgery Program apply across all services. Aviator and Special  Duty considerations are followed at every clinic. I can’t give personal experience but I can point you in the right direction 

Here are a coupe of links that are up to date

Warfighter Refractive Eye Surgery Program | Womack Army Medical Center

https://www.tamc.amedd.army.mil/offices/Ophthalmology/docs/new refractive surgery brief.pdf


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Ok this really freaking pisses me off. I remember when I was in Radio Reconnaissance Platoon, I asked the Dr. at the Naval Hospital if getting LASIK would disqualify me from dive or jump schools. They assured me that it wouldn't. I always heard that it would but the Dr. told me that they had new evidence making it as reliable as PRK. I have yet to find anything that says LASIK is accepted in any SOF unit that does dive or freefall. Now I'm trying to get back in and shoot for a spot with MARSOC or SF - am I screwed now?


----------



## HERMANNATOR (Jan 13, 2020)

Don't panic! Never accept the answer No until you hear it three times. You need to visit with a Spec Ops Doc, Flight Doc or Ophthalmologist. Don't let a local clinic guy give you the final word, get someone that knows the Warfighter rules. You just need someone to do a comprehensive eye exam and write you a waiver. 

This is copied from the rules, so someone is feeding you bad Intel...

_Service members of every military occupational specialty can receive LASIK or PRK surgery. Having had refractive surgery does NOT necessarily disqualify a Service member from attending special military schools (jump, Ranger, Special Forces, HALO, etc.); the individual would have to obtain a waiver. The refractive surgery clinic staff can provide more information. GET A WAIVER! 
_


----------



## TYW27 (Jan 13, 2020)

Roger thanks!


----------

